# Gcode stops with errors



## Kryptor (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello,
Happy New Year Routerians!

I'm completely new to cnc and I need some help please.

I'm using Sainsmart pro 4030 with Candle. The carving is going great and then out of nowhere the machine stops with errors I have no clue. Can you please advice on possible cause? I extracted just the last lines of code.

Any clue would be appreciated!

Thanks
kryptor



G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-99.131Y-0.844Z-37.6 < ok
G92X-30.081Y111.15Z-36.9 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-99.131Y-0.844Z-37.6 < ok
G92X-30.081Y111.15Z-36.9 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-99.131Y-0.844Z-37.6 < ok
G92X-30.081Y111.15Z-36.9 < ok
[MSG:Reset to continue]
[CTRL+X] < ALARM:1
Grbl 1.1h ['$' for help]
[MSG:'$H'|'$X' to unlock]
S9000 < error:9
[CTRL+X] < Grbl 1.1h ['$' for help]
[MSG:'$H'|'$X' to unlock]
S9000 < error:9
$X < [MSG:Caution: Unlocked]
ok
S9000 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-30.738Y83.6Z-0.8 < ok
G92X38.312Y195.594Z-0.1 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-30.738Y83.6Z-0.8 < ok
G92X38.312Y195.594Z-0.1 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-30.738Y83.6Z-0.8 < ok
G92X38.312Y195.594Z-0.1 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-30.738Y83.6Z-0.8 < ok
G92X38.312Y195.594Z-0.1 < ok
[MSG:Reset to continue]
[CTRL+X] < ALARM:1
Grbl 1.1h ['$' for help]
[MSG:Check Limits]
[MSG:'$H'|'$X' to unlock]
S9000 < error:9
$X < [MSG:Caution: Unlocked]
ok
S9000 < ok
G21G90 < ok
G53G0Z0 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.813Y83.288Z0 < ok
G92X54.237Y195.282Z0.7 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.813Y83.288Z0 < ok
G92X54.237Y195.282Z0.7 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.813Y83.288Z0 < ok
G92X54.237Y195.282Z0.7 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.813Y83.288Z0 < ok
G92X54.237Y195.282Z0.7 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.813Y83.288Z0 < ok
G92X54.237Y195.282Z0.7 < ok
[MSG:Reset to continue]
[CTRL+X] < ALARM:1
Grbl 1.1h ['$' for help]
[MSG:'$H'|'$X' to unlock]
S9000 < error:9
$X < [MSG:Caution: Unlocked]
ok
S9000 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.431Y82.663Z3.113 < ok
G92X54.619Y194.657Z3.813 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.431Y82.663Z3.113 < ok
G92X54.619Y194.657Z3.813 < ok
G21 < ok
G53G90G0X-14.431Y82.663Z3.113 < ok
G92X54.619Y194.657Z3.813 < ok
[MSG:Reset to continue]














ReplyForward


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum, kryptor


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kryptor (Jan 4, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks Ross!


----------



## Kryptor (Jan 4, 2021)

Semipro said:


> Hello and welcome to the router forum, kryptor


Thanks !


----------



## Kryptor (Jan 4, 2021)

Kryptor said:


> Hello,
> Happy New Year Routerians!
> 
> I'm completely new to cnc and I need some help please.
> ...


Any help please?


----------



## JackV (Feb 14, 2021)

Kryptor said:


> Hello,
> Happy New Year Routerians!
> 
> I'm completely new to cnc and I need some help please.
> ...


Hi,

Me too - same machine same situation. Did you every get it figured out?

Thanks!

re/JV


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JackV


----------



## Kryptor (Jan 4, 2021)

JackV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too - same machine same situation. Did you every get it figured out?
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, but I had to figure it out myself...

In case it also helps you, I noticed something ultra obvious, but not for a first-timer like myself. maybe that's why nobody could help, too easy to be that...

The machine has a working area (40 x 30)cm. I originally placed my board in any place and the program wanted to go "off bounds" so the limit switch was turning off my cnc. I repositioned my board and made sure the program did not go beyond the limits of the machine working area.

Check if by any chance you have the same situation, Hope it helps!

Best,
Kryptor


----------



## JackV (Feb 14, 2021)

Kryptor said:


> Hi, yes, but I had to figure it out myself...
> 
> In case it also helps you, I noticed something ultra obvious, but not for a first-timer like myself. maybe that's why nobody could help, too easy to be that...
> 
> ...



Hi,

Me too (figuring it out). However, we can COFIRM for the next newcomer that it is indeed the "soft" limits being broached. 

Thanks and happy routing!

re/Jack


----------

